# IMPACT GUNS



## big brute

Pulled out a shim from the secondary today and couldn't get the nut on the secondary to break loose with my harbor frieght el cheapo impact.Borrowed a ingersoll-rand gun from a buddy that had a lot more power and it broke loose with no problem.Looks like it's time for a new one and I was wondering what you guys are using,what brand and how much power it's making.


----------



## phreebsd

i got a central pneumatic.
this one i have is 425 ft/lbs


----------



## lg07brute

I have an AirCat i keep at work, i love that thing, not sure torque #s but 1000ish peak sounds right. I bought it a few months ago and its been used and abused and never not gotten the job done. Also have a craftsman pro gun that i keep at home now, works really good but doesnt have quite as much power. Also have a 3/8" ingersol impact that i use more than my half inch. will break loose darn near every bolt i've tried it on, atleast bolts up to 1/2" or so. plus its alot smaller and lighter to deal with in those double and triple jointed situations. just my .02


----------



## big brute

I seen the aircat and the 1000 ft/lbs just didn't know if they were any good.


----------



## T-Money

Snap on 18v cordless 1/2 inch drive

400 Ft. Lbs. Torque Output 
620 Ft. Lbs. Bolt Breakaway Torque Output


----------



## gpinjason

Don't have any at home, but at work I use Ingersoll-Rand 1/2, 3/4, and 1" drive impacts, and we have a few central pneumatic 3/4" and a 1-1/2"... I like the I.R. better... depending on the model though... cuz they do have like a "cheaper" model IR that doesn't perform as well


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

IR ThunderGun 800Ft#'s $50 at a swap meet at least 5 yrs ago. It has never skipped a beat.


----------



## wood butcher

u should not need an impact the sec nut and pri bolt should only have 69 ft pounds and no more.


----------



## tumbleweed

1/2 drive is matco (mt1769) it does like 780 ft. in .lb's and like 1100 or 1200 in reverse running on 1/2 air line with bout 180 psi and 25cfm :rockn:there's not much it cant handle i work on heavy eq. all day so you gotta have something that gonna put out good power also got a 3/8 i.r. that does like 300 ft.lb's.....but i agree with wood butcher something wasnt right if it was that tight .....:thinking:


----------



## HondaGuy

Ingersol Rand makes VERY nice air tools, however my Snap On 1/2" gun is nasty! The thing that sold me on it is our Snap On dealer brought his truck in for us to put brakes on it, the guy that was doin the work broke out his Central Pneumatic 3/4" gun for the big lugs on the wheels, wouldn't break them loose, the Snap On guy went in the truck and brought the 1/2" gun out and pulled the lugs right off. He sold two of them at our shop right after that lol. Those Air Cat guns are JUNK!!!!!! I had the Mac Tools version of it before and my friggin IR 3/8 gun had almost as much power, 1,000 IN/lbs maybe, definately no where near 1,000 ft/lbs though.


----------



## walker

i just bought a craftsman battery impact that sucker is nice.. 259 at sears


----------



## T-Money

"Ingersol Rand makes VERY nice air tools, however my Snap On 1/2" gun is nasty! The thing that sold me on it is our Snap On dealer brought his truck in for us to put brakes on it, the guy that was doin the work broke out his Central Pneumatic 3/4" gun for the big lugs on the wheels, wouldn't break them loose, the Snap On guy went in the truck and brought the 1/2" gun out and pulled the lugs right off. He sold two of them at our shop right after that lol. Those Air Cat guns are JUNK!!!!!! I had the Mac Tools version of it before and my friggin IR 3/8 gun had almost as much power, 1,000 IN/lbs maybe, definately no where near 1,000 ft/lbs though. "

thats the same one i have in the pic above honaguy i love mine itll do circles around any other impact jmo


----------



## sprintertech

snap on 1000lbsft......i used to use IR (or mack which was IR) and still would but the newer snap on air tools are better then they used to be


----------



## HondaGuy

T-Money said:


> "Ingersol Rand makes VERY nice air tools, however my Snap On 1/2" gun is nasty! The thing that sold me on it is our Snap On dealer brought his truck in for us to put brakes on it, the guy that was doin the work broke out his Central Pneumatic 3/4" gun for the big lugs on the wheels, wouldn't break them loose, the Snap On guy went in the truck and brought the 1/2" gun out and pulled the lugs right off. He sold two of them at our shop right after that lol. Those Air Cat guns are JUNK!!!!!! I had the Mac Tools version of it before and my friggin IR 3/8 gun had almost as much power, 1,000 IN/lbs maybe, definately no where near 1,000 ft/lbs though. "
> 
> thats the same one i have in the pic above honaguy i love mine itll do circles around any other impact jmo


 The Snap-On cordless one? A freind of mine has one of them and its pretty darn sweet I must say. It has a ton of power too! I also think the new Snap-On guns are the best out there right now, I've got the MG725 and love it! My 3/8 is a Mac AW3800 which is made by IR and is a beast also for a small gun. The Mac 1/2 that I had trouble with was the AW480Q which is made by AirCat, I just didn't like it at all. It was quiet and light weight, but extremely weak which is probably why its no longer on their website lol.


----------



## primetime1267

tumbleweed said:


> 1/2 drive is matco (mt1769) it does like 780 ft. in .lb's and like 1100 or 1200 in reverse running on 1/2 air line with bout 180 psi and 25cfm :rockn:there's not much it cant handle i work on heavy eq. all day so you gotta have something that gonna put out good power also got a 3/8 i.r. that does like 300 ft.lb's.....but i agree with wood butcher something wasnt right if it was that tight .....:thinking:


I had some of the same issues of not being to break loose my clutch nuts, etc.. So my local Yamaha dealer lets me cruise over to borrow his guns for a day or so, and those Matco guns are the best I have used.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i have a dewalt cordless batt powered 1/2in drive and it has did everything i have ever needed use it on the bikes more then anything else it seems like lol it was around 280-300 bucks


----------



## spdracer71

I have had a 1/2 Drive MATCO Cordless Lithium Battery for about a year now with everyday work use at my shop and that thing rips!!! I bring it anywhere and everywhere!! Even on road trips. If I have a flat it makes a tire change a breeze. A battery charge lasts a long time. It has 720ft/lbs break away and I think 550 tighten torque. I love it and will always have one!!


----------



## F.J.M.

I use an ingersol-rand 600 ft-lbs and a mastercraft 14.4V 100 ft-lbs for smaller stuff.


----------

